# LiveStream:: SkyeWillow's Hu



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

This is a link to my LiveStream channel. 

My channel has NOTHING to do with BettaFish.com, and I am only sharing this link here because the art I am doing is betta related for a member of this forum. Also, for other digital artists, I thought I'd share my 'process' via video. 

Warning:: Music is my personal choice and LOUD - please use proper discretion. Don't like it, just mute the video, no harm done. 

Rules Are:: Only positive vibes in my channel. 

Otherwise everyone's welcome to view =)

http://www.livestream.com/syrazelsart


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Now that I've switched rooms, I can listen along! yay!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

woo!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

The livestream is now done, and ehre's the finished project!!

 

Thank you so much for the commission!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 !!!!!!!!!!!!!! ^_^


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh, my, Hu's so handsome! Great job, Syr. ^^


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't know how she does it, but she always manages to capture some of their personality whenever she draws them! ^_^


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> I don't know how she does it, but she always manages to capture some of their personality whenever she draws them! ^_^


Oh that is so true! Syriiven has a gift that way. Looks just awesome!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

D'aww~~~ ^////^ Making me blush over here!

Glad you could pop in CJ =) I might make these more of a regular thing.

And thank you Feng!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I think I might still have some money that I can goof off with, I may have to order one of Donqui next! ;-)


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Lol, he'll be a challenge =) Tought you wanted one of Norbert =P


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

eventually, I'll get around to everyone. I have 10 so far! lol


----------

